
Ask HN: Building a Brand with .Net or .Com? - tomordonez
I often hesitate buying a .net website since I am afraid people will type it as .com and go to the wrong site.<p>Although I see many startups using .net, .co and even .io<p>What is your opinion on building a brand using a domain that is not .com?
======
sharemywin
I tested ad using betterpro.net versus a specific .com name and the .com got
way better CPC. Not saying that's always the case but just giving you my
experience.

------
dudul
'.io' is fine if you're a tech start up I think. Avoid .net and .co since they
are sometimes associated with spam by some webmails.

------
new_hackers
.io is more expensive right now because it is fashionable for tech startups

